# Mongohahn? Was ist das?



## ChuckNorris (16. November 2007)

Hilfe

Als ich neulich mit einem Bikehändler telefonierte sagte er ich bräuchte unbedingt noch einen "Mongohahn" zum biken Was zum Geier ist ein "Mongohahn".
Für Tipps zum Thema bin ich sehr dankbar. 

Gruß
Chuck


----------



## dib (17. November 2007)

ChuckNorris schrieb:


> Hilfe
> 
> Als ich neulich mit einem Bikehändler telefonierte sagte er ich bräuchte unbedingt noch einen "Mongohahn" zum biken



Eine Recherche bei Google erbrachte eigentlich nur das es ein leckeres Rezept für ein Mango-huhn gibt 

Bist Du sicher das Du das richtig verstanden hast  

Aber wenn alle Stricke reissen dann frag ihn doch einfach .... deinen Bikehändler .... wenn´s was nützliches ist hätt ich´s auch gerne  

Greetings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (17. November 2007)

vieleicht meinte er so nen potenzsteigernden, 
verchromten stahlbügel, 
der Dir das ganze gelumpe vom bike hält...


----------



## Mousy (17. November 2007)

Hahn = Goose ?

Mongohahn =  Mongoose  

Nur so ne Theorie ... 

Edit : Ok, Gans = Goose ... soviel zur Theorie


----------



## ChuckNorris (18. November 2007)

Find ich echt Klasse eure Hilfe 
Der freundliche Bikehändler will mir natürlich nicht verraten was ein "MONGOHAHN" sein soll.

Naja wenn man jetzt bei Google Mongohahn eingibt kommt man auf diesen Thread. 

Gruß
Chuck


----------



## grosser (19. November 2007)

Ei chuck,
beim Mongo-Han kannste lecker mongolisch essen!! Büffet für 14,80, Meeresfrüchte bis zum abwinken!! Son Büffet habe ich vorher noch net gesehe!
Mombacher Straße 76a 55122 Mainz  
Da hätte mer ach Weinachte feiern könne.
Gruß
grosser


----------



## radicalric (19. November 2007)

Recht hast Du Dieter,

Das Rätsel ist gelöst. Bleibt nur noch die Frage, wer Lust hat das "All you can eat" Angebot für 14,80 Euro auszuprobieren. Für Terminvorschläge schlage ich das Forum als Plattform vor. Ein Tag hungern vorher ist ratsam. Allles super frisch; von Sushi, Salat, Fisch, Fleisch, Suppen, Süßspeisen, ........
Reservierung ist ratsam, kann ich aber nach Absprache übernehmen, da es im Moment super voll ist. Somit hätten wir vielleicht mal wieder einen "außergewöhnlichen" Stammtisch ins Leben gerufen.
Also ran an die Tasten.


----------



## grosser (19. November 2007)

radicalric schrieb:


> Recht hast Du Dieter,
> 
> Das RÃ¤tsel ist gelÃ¶st. Bleibt nur noch die Frage, wer Lust hat das "All you can eat" Angebot fÃ¼r 14,80 Euro auszuprobieren. FÃ¼r TerminvorschlÃ¤ge schlage ich das Forum als Plattform vor. Ein Tag hungern vorher ist ratsam. Allles super frisch; von Sushi, Salat, Fisch, Fleisch, Suppen, SÃ¼Ãspeisen, ........
> Reservierung ist ratsam, kann ich aber nach Absprache Ã¼bernehmen, da es im Moment super voll ist. Somit hÃ¤tten wir vielleicht mal wieder einen "auÃergewÃ¶hnlichen" Stammtisch ins Leben gerufen.
> Also ran an die Tasten.



Ich bin dabei!!
Es ist zur Zeit so voll, da im Mainzer WochenblÃ¤ttche ein 5â¬ Gutschein fÃ¼r das Mongo-Han Abend Buffet ist! Der gilt bis zum 30.11.2007
Also ran an die Papiertonne, Gutschein ausschneiden und zusammen lecker essen gehen!!!!!!!!! Ich war am vergangen Samstag und fÃ¼r kommenden Donnerstag habe ich auch schon eine Einladung! Einfach kÃ¶stlich! Auch ohne Gutschein finde ich das Buffet preiswert!!
GruÃ
grosser


----------



## ChuckNorris (20. November 2007)

Danke Dieter 
da sieht man es wieder das allmächtige  Forum  weiß alles 

Beim Essen  sind Chuckline und ich natürlich dabei wie wäre es mal nach dem Spinning oder ist das zu spät?

Bis dann Gruß

Chuck


----------



## radicalric (13. Dezember 2007)

Ihr wollt ihn! wir haben einen! und zwar die äußerst seltene Art des Mongohans "Der mit dem roten Halsband"


----------

